# New tools



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

Tape tech wizard handle good? Bad? Chit? Any input before I buy one?


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Personally I prefer the TapePro shorty. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Sh!te, I like the DM shorty never tried the tapepro.


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Drywall Master. You can remove the part for the box and attach an angle box. Or a roller or angle head ball, it's threaded as well.


----------



## Phillytaper1955 (Aug 31, 2018)

I don’t know Gaz I just watched a few demo vids on the tape pro it looks pretty solid!!!


----------



## Wimpy65 (Dec 17, 2013)

I, too, have the Drywall Master shorty and really like it! As others have pointed out, it's a very versatile tool! :yes:
In fairness, I have never tried the others. :blink:


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

I have used the wizard and it works great. It's just not as versatile as the DM and Columbia closet monster. I have used my DM as an angle box handle on jobs with a lot of tight closets and on scaffold work.


----------

